# ecran noir sur itouch



## FlnY (22 Juillet 2008)

bonjour a tous 

depuis peu il se trouve que j'ai un probleme avec mon ipod touch je l'allume sans soucis mais quand je veux aller dans une rubrique 'musique' 'video' 'photo' avant d'atteindre cette rubrique il y a un temps d'attente d'environ une ou deux secondes qui est caracterisé par un ecran blanc ou noir 

et j'aurai aimer savoir si cela etait normal et si il a toujour exister et que je ne m'en rendais pas compte avant 

merci d'avance


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Juillet 2008)

quelle version du logiciel ?


----------



## FlnY (26 Juillet 2008)

j'utlise itunes 7.7.0.43

ce probleme pourrai venir de la version d 'itunes ?


----------



## fandipod (27 Juillet 2008)

Oui biensur cela peut venir de ta version d'itunes!!! Pour savoir si tu as a bonne version tu vas dans ide et tu cliques sur rechercher les mises à jour si il y en a une tu las télécharge et sinon je pense que ton itoch a un problème!!!



Bonne journée



Fandipod


----------



## FlnY (27 Juillet 2008)

apparement j'utlise la derniere version d'itunes
sinon ce que je pensais faire c'est restaurer mon touch pour qu'il reprenne son fonctionnement initial mais j'attendais vos conseils
et si je le restaure je perdrais juste les reglages ???


----------



## fandipod (27 Juillet 2008)

Tes réglages et tes vidéos et musiques!!!! 



Voilà Bonne journée



Fandipod


----------



## FlnY (27 Juillet 2008)

ah d'acccord c'est vraiment comme si on l'utlisé pour le premiere fois

merci pour ces precisions


----------



## fandipod (27 Juillet 2008)

Exactement et alors ça marche ou pas?


----------



## FlnY (28 Juillet 2008)

en fait j 'essaye de le restaurer en restant appuyé sur le bouton sur le dessus qui permet de l'allumé et le bouton de menu je vois kil s'allume puis se coupe 
mais lorsque je le rallume rien n' a changer


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Passe par itunes pour restaurer ton itouch tu utilises le bouton on/off et menu pour le restaurer que si il n'est pas reconnu par itunes!!!!! Essaye de le faire via Itunes!!!!




Fandipod


----------



## FlnY (28 Juillet 2008)

mon ipod est en train de se restauré , mais une chose ma mis la puce a l'oreille je suis sur pc et a chaque fois que je demarre itunes je n'ai pas directement l'onglet avec mes musique , itunes et tout noir et je dois le reduire et le reagrandir pour qu'il ait une apparence normale


----------



## FlnY (28 Juillet 2008)

j'aurai aimer savoir si la version logiciel 2.0 ete necessaire ????


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Pour ton premier message je te rassur ça me fait la même chose et pour ton deuxième message la 2.0 n'est pas forcément nécessaire mais il y a quand même de nombreuses applications donc je te conseille de la payer puis de la télécharger!!!!




Fandipod


----------



## FlnY (31 Juillet 2008)

apres restauration de mon ipod , cela reste inchangé j'ai toujur les meme pb donc c'est que mon touch a un probleme je pense


----------



## fandipod (2 Août 2008)

Oui appelle le service client Apple pour te renseigner du retour de ton itouch!!!!!! Et pour Itunes mets à jour la nouvelle version!!!! Mon problème a été résolu!!!!


----------

